#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] "更新版 投過的再進來"  請問各位住哪???

## 萊姆罐頭

因為在活動企劃部裡
常常看到大家舉辦旅遊之類的活動
為了可以方便統計人數+活動時間的調整
所以私自做了以下的調查...  :Very Happy: 

P.S.請注意一下裡面的分類有些和平常不同...

ID/居住地(台灣北部or...)


2008/3/9 修改
各位獸友
抱歉...因為當時沒有幾位獸友回覆
所以就沒有列出來各位住哪的名單
造成各位的誤會(以下刪除處)
在此深感抱歉

以下刪除
請各位投過票的人留私人訊息到我這裡  說住在哪裡...
到時候我會列在這裡...等我考試完(星期2+3)

----------


## 野

這不是之前就調查過了?

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4027
這裡~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 這不是之前就調查過了?
> 
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4027
> 這裡~


因為這個討論串太底了，
不才倒是覺得應該做一個置頂的討論串，
同時歸定獸在內只能回文一次並歸定格式，作成一個統計系統化的版面比較好。

----------


## Wolfy

是可以請有意願的人來收集.
願意公佈自己居住區域的人自己來註明.
然後統一做成一個方便閱讀的表格.

地區分類的話我有一些意見.
把台中跟嘉義歸到同一區有點牽強.
不如每一個縣作為一個單位. 另外住家跟就學(就業)的地方也應該分開來.

另外.... 我覺得投票沒什麼意義.
因為結果也不能得知確定的資訊.
而且有投錯的可能性. 不確定因素太多.

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

住在中部的獸加我有3位阿~~我住雲林~~

----------


## 塔布里斯

我台北縣土城山區

目前還在發呆中

----------


## 熾祈

感覺上跟大家離了好遠呀囧....遙遠的高雄..(嘆)

----------


## 霸龍

我住桃園XD"
因該很多獸都知道了吧(~-_-)~

----------


## 幻貓

哇‧‧北部獸真多~+1~

家住三重，書念板橋~

----------


## 影

住台北縣~也是隻北部獸XD~~

住永和~~

----------


## 嵐隱

桃園~(第一次公佈...)

目前在大陸福建福州，今年畢業可能就回台了...
所以算北部獸吧~


記得中部獸也很多的樣子~

----------


## 思念.com

住台北 =w=...

住台北的獸好像真的很多@@"

----------


## Wolfang

> 地區分類的話我有一些意見.
> 把台中跟嘉義歸到同一區有點牽強.
> 不如每一個縣作為一個單位. 另外住家跟就學(就業)的地方也應該分開來.


同意幼狼狼的說法

有些獸到外地求學或工作，並不住在戶籍地
可是偶爾會回家，如果沒分開投的話，會很難選擇哩

贊成一個做成一個單位
兩個直轄市、十六個省轄縣與五個省轄市
不過才23項，其實不難做。而且範圍也可以縮小

----------


## 刃

板橋的~
真的!!住台北的真的好多~

----------


## 小龍

住台北那個多人喔!!
可惜的是，我住在彰化員林鎮(謎 : 真遠= =

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

我住台北...
還住西門町= =....

----------


## 漣漪月影

我住在台北副都新的歐洲村旁~
也就是我是北縣新莊市的獸~
但學校在台北市立法院那附近~
每天兩邊跑~

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

>"<....樓上的是北一的喔....

----------


## 白袍狐仙

我呢，台北士林

嗯...這個地方...格局方正，採光充足，冬暖夏涼...

(喂！)

----------


## 肥洋

目前是在高雄定居啦....
不過2個月後有99%的機會會去台中唸書...

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

最近在外面讀書 所以定居在台南學校宿舍XD
或是跑到外面朋友家去住吧@@

----------


## 犽太

小龍住台南........
為什麼大家都住北部.....
真無聊~
發牢騷到此為止!

----------


## Genesis

只有幾隻在花東嗎...
(落後地區?!

----------


## AkiEaglrs

嚇，大陸的只有2個哩？！

不過我應該也不算大陸的，在海南島的。。。。。。。。。。。

----------


## 柩月

台北市~萬華

----------


## 南田功二

我住新竹=W=
竹北的新竹的中間的豐田社區>W<!!

----------


## 段星魂

宜蘭..........龜山島(遠目)




















你騙誰阿?!龜山到不能住人了.
好啦好啦.說釣魚台行巴.(歐飛)

----------


## 虎兒

我現在在桃園中壢分局的普仁派出所實習(住在所裡)

暑假完後回台北木柵的警察專科學校(住在學校)

老家住在高雄縣大寮鄉

以上為住居資料

----------


## 薩爾拉斯特

住台南...感覺南部獸真少...

----------


## 柩月

事實上

我是南投人ˊˋ

不過在台北過的

～太～好～啦～！！！

可以買到好物，好東西，好...(被摀嘴)

----------


## Kasar

台中市北屯區~

----------


## 哈士奇

我住在台中市北區
距離還好
現在天天想著自己穿狐狸裝的樣子

----------


## 蒼楓

呆龍龍在台灣台中縣潭子鄉~東寶村喔~~(潭子最西南的村子)沒機會的話是看不到呆龍的喔~~(因為這裡...呆龍很害怕出來~)

----------


## 綠風

Coquitlam, BC, Canada

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

高雄市

話說南部比較有在活動的好像是我們KUSO少年組？

很少看到其他南部獸相約跑出來玩說

(誰叫某死小孩沒事想到就約出來)

----------


## Wolfang

> 高雄市
> 
> 話說南部比較有在活動的好像是我們KUSO少年組？
> 
> 很少看到其他南部獸相約跑出來玩說
> 
> (誰叫某死小孩沒事想到就約出來)


以目前狼的身心時間等等情況而言...
真的已經沒有太多力氣在：
火車上擠（從臺中回來一路站且頂著個重包包）
追趕火車（直接衝過剪票口，丟句：「補票」就衝上莒光號）
錯過火車（還給我再新營第二月臺下車咧....）

而且每次到目的地就要想回程的班次，計算有多少時間跟緩衝....
狼會精神崩潰啊XD

----------


## 阿奴比斯

> 住台北那個多人喔!!
> 可惜的是，我住在彰化員林鎮(謎 : 真遠= =



小龍住員林??!!!(驚)

我是大村的....經常在員林往來

----------


## 威狼

高雄市在+1

到最近才發現原來有發這篇(毆)...其實高雄的也還蠻多的耶

----------


## 山風

啊啊~~我家在高雄市隔壁的鳳山市唷=w=(不到操場2圈就到哩~)
南部的好像都集中在高雄@@!?

----------


## 肥洋

> 啊啊~~我家在高雄市隔壁的鳳山市唷=w=(不到操場2圈就到哩~)
> 南部的好像都集中在高雄@@!?


台南那好像比較多耶...高雄的..沒認識半隻..汗~

不過貓貓再過6天放榜後就...要看看是去台中還是台北嚕....

----------


## 山風

> 台南那好像比較多耶...高雄的..沒認識半隻..汗~
> 
> 不過貓貓再過6天放榜後就...要看看是去台中還是台北嚕....


=囗=(汗)!!
偶也想上北部說...可是交通費貴的嚇死人...
也沒那個閒工夫~_~"

----------


## 亞多士

如同個人資料裡的“來自“嘛（就新竹市嘛...家住大學社區～）

----------


## 南田功二

> 如同個人資料裡的“來自“嘛（就新竹市嘛...家住大學社區～）


我也住新竹請問你住哪附近XD
我是荷蘭村這邊XD

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

我人住在高雄
大家都住好遠....寂寞啊~....(蹲著角落嘆氣...

----------


## 秋之回憶

北部的人 好多= ="   以為都是在中南部    我是 桃園的中壢~=ˇ=

----------


## 羅傑

ㄝ 目前在台北
分發後不知道在哪裡Q口Q

----------


## 洛思緹

我住在宜蘭的羅東鎮喔!

----------


## Net.狼

屏東繁華這樣=3=
(太短被巴)

話說果然是北部獸會佔最多=ˇ=

----------


## 幻滅翼改

嗚  北部的好多
有沒有人在彰化的八X山附近?

----------


## 銀

台中東區的台中高農附近~~ˊ口ˋ
有一種遇不到獸友的感覺OTZ

----------


## 幻

台北獸+1~呵呵

台北蘆洲市.....(不知道有沒有一樣的獸友XDDD"
不過現在是去台北士林區上課(離士林夜市超近的百齡)這樣(愣

----------


## 卡庫爾

中國上海->Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

(Ottawa和北京(或是臺北)完全是兩种不同的首府)

從廣州不能乘船嗎？

----------


## tsuki.白

恩...大陸...廣州市

應該是和大家的活動無緣了...(_  _; :眨眼: (默

----------


## 劍痞

「高雄……夢時代附近是哪邊？」（被打）

「雖然點進來之前就有北部獸較多的心理準備，但這差距還真大啊……」（嘆）

「寂寞的南部獸集合起來就不會寂寞啦——」（笑）

----------


## jtacrnk

'台北'南區.....
加捷運沿線上
已經退化到沒有捷運就不知道如何去了><!!

----------


## 天牙  狼

台北信義區(被打死
可是學校在
內湖啦XDD
我也很遠啊
１個小時耶
雖然我都沒遲到(被咬死

----------


## taleshunt

台南受獸一枚(伸肉球)

不過現在都是在嘉義當糜爛大學生(毆)

----------


## 艾微塔

台東獸一枚!
目前是混到不能在混的高中生

----------


## mars

北部獸+1 台北信義區
話說台北獸真多啊!

----------


## 寒燒

小弟家住台南北區，但就讀的學校是在高雄縣的楠梓區﹍﹍﹍國立高雄大學（校齡快7歲了）

----------


## 逆

台中縣烏日鄉，
而學校也是在烏日鄉的明道中學，
剛好家的位置就在學校後門，沒有不去的理由。

目前知道同鄉的獸就只有一個，問題是烏日鄉很大....

----------


## 囧的閒狼

台中市西屯區...囧

明明家在漢口國中附近可是讀的是大業國中-口-

----------


## 狂．洛清

根據地:高雄鳳山^^(離大寮很近?的地方)

目前活動區:高師宿舍..

!除了我也有鳳山的耶!!!^^

----------


## 雷德托爾

咕...嘎嘎....

我住台南....就這樣一W一....

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好寂寞......
我....我住在......遙遠的....香港....
...雖然離台灣只有一個小時的機程...

一個爛爛爛的香港國中生...

----------


## 環伐貳閃

南部獸+1
小獸住台南縣~
學校是台南市的

----------


## 秋之回憶

桃園獸+1˙3˙

北部的獸好像滿多的耶~

----------


## SkyKain

大陸獸一隻= =
哎。。離大家很遠啊= =（望）

----------


## B平方

> 台中市西屯區...囧
> 
> 明明家在漢口國中附近可是讀的是大業國中-口-


大業!!!!! 好懷念呀
我也是讀大業的
不過畢業啦!! (去年)

B平方明明在北屯區( 話說家附近就是崇德國中)
卻跑這麼遠>_<

----------


## 小步

台北的獸友好多ˇˇ

我也是台北(溜)

----------


## 幻o煌

小煌我住在台中的豐原！！！︿︿＂
有空的暑假可以來找我玩唷！！！
帶你四處趴趴造（（打飛＞＂＜

----------


## 許狼中將

中將就住在…
屏東縣東港鎮！這個屏東縣還算蠻有規模的小鎮！

----------

